# Invaded by Ants



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, this doesn't fit into the Big Game category but they are even smaller than small game. 

So over the last week I have been invaded by those little pesky piss ants. They are not all over but show up every now and then on the kitchen counter or on the floor. I moved a box and I think that the queen was in that bunch since they headed for the wall faster than you would expect and were gone in seconds. If I would of had a clown shoe on I could of killed all of them in one stomp but they got away. 

I have eliminated all sources of food for them but they show up every now and then. I think that a tray of food that I made up for them out of ant granules and butter may of did a major job on the nest but I am still seeing a few of them. I have purchased and put out some bait trays but in watching them over the last couple of days haven't seen any activity. Also the other day when I saw them on the floor I did give them a good spray where they reentered the wall with some bug spray and they have now left that area alone. 

So any other types of help in getting rid of these little pest? I could deal with them but when my girl friend saw them all over the kitchen counter the other night she refused to cook dinner so I was on my own.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

We had them in our last home. Look outside and see if you can find any ant hills or disturbed dirt where they might come from and spray the heck out of that too. Back in Louisiana we had horrible problems with fire ants and there used to be some sort of ant poison you could get that looked like cornmeal. I don't know if it's made anymore but you could check a farm or feed store, they probably know.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have some old Ortho Diazinon Granules that I made the ****tail with butter with. The ants loved it and perhaps that did a lot of good since I haven't seen that many since that time. 

I made a loop around the house on the outside and there is no activity out there so it appears that it is all on the inside for now. I know that as long as I am watching for them they won't dare show themselves but I am ready with a couple more tricks to get rid of them. 

And I remember fire ants from my time in Texas when I was a kid. Dad used to poor about a gallon of 2stroke oil and gas onto the ant hill and let it soak in for a while before he put the match to it. It would burn for a couple of hours and no more fire ants, that was until we found the next bunch.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You want this stuff... its safe for everything that doesn't have a exoskeleton:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Safer-Br...nt-and-Crawling-Insect-Killer-51702/202743025

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> You want this stuff... its safe for everything that doesn't have a exoskeleton:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Safer-Br...nt-and-Crawling-Insect-Killer-51702/202743025
> 
> -DallanC


Next time I am near a HD I'll pick some up.


----------

